
Remember when being a geek meant something? - randomwalker
http://arvindn.livejournal.com/126305.html
======
hellosamdwyer
Oh yes, I remember it like it was yesterday.

My dad used to take me to the carnival to see the geeks. I was always
horrified and begged him not to, but dear old dad really just loved to see the
guy with no arms biting the heads off chickens, or the bearded lady who would
put a nail up her nostril.

Later in life, when the geeks I'd seen long ago were in a punk band featured
regularly on MTV, I would brag about having seen them when I was a child,
though. Sometimes I even invented stories about having been a geek myself. It
wasn't a total fabrication - there was a period of time where I was really
considering a career in unicycle.

You know what I mean?

------
ecaradec
You have to ponder this picture with what people look like at that time. If
you take an old picture, almost everybody look completly out of fashion today.

------
lzw
Zuckerberg isn't a geek in my book. In fact there are almost no geeks left. I
don't think people born after 1980 will understand why.

But I can't fight it, and I just don't use the word geek anymore. Like hacker
and terrorist it is no longer used correctly and there is no fighting it.

